# Owners of Craftsman 3000 or 5000 GTs



## Sergeant

Hey any of you owners Of a GT 3000 or 5000 or Husqvarna equvilent that live in the Milwaukee Wiscon area The Johnny Bucket manuafactiurers are looking for a Volunteer to Volunteer there tractor for a few weeks to Johnny Bucket. So they can make A johnny Bucket slip scoop for the tractor They will get a discount on the Johnny Bucket for use of there Tractor to make the Bucket. Check out his posting on the Garden web tractor forum under this posting (Craftsman GT3000,5000 and Husqvarna equvilent owner wanted)


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I went to GW and read the post. They (johny bucket) must be a small outfit to have borrow a tractor to design a implement around. Especially when the cost of a gt5000 is so low. Don't get me wrong I want to see companies make accessories for garden tractors however, I would not give my GT5000 to someone who says they are from johny bucket in return for a unspecified discount for something I feel is overpriced. If this is legit, the tractor owner should get a bucket for free......


----------



## Argee

I agree wiht Ed, it sounds like a scam.


----------



## posullivan

I just responded to the same "it's a scam" comments on the Garden Web forum. Shouldn't we cut people a little slack before we use the term "scam"?

Is it possible that just maybe the company is an honorable firm with good products? Should we do a quick search and read a little before we slam?

Someone stated that you should get the bucket for free no matter what. But let's do a little business math here. The JB website shows buckets for about 15 different machines. At an average cost of $2000 per tractor thats $30,000 of different tractors to "buy" to get the dimensions and build the buckets. Now say they cost $500 in materials and labor to make each bucket an you sell them with a $250 profit per for $750 a piece, you would have to sell 120 buckets just to break even. And then your stuck with 15 new tractors that you have sell. Impossible for a small shop. 

It's logic like this that forces us to go to Sears and pay through the nose for wheel weights that should in reality cost a third of what Sears is charging. A small shop if given a loaner vehicle could churn them out in no time for way less than the big boys.

And lastly, if the shop is making custom steering wheels or wheel weights that will sell for $50, yes you should get them for free for giving them your tractor for a week. But if the shop is turning out $750 buckets and they borrow your tractor for a week or two, I think free is steep. A negotiated discount would be more reasonable.

I think we should support the small shops that give us quality innovations at a good price.


----------



## Deere

Kudo's to JohnnyBucket for not taking advantage of the system. They seemingly could buy whatever model lawn tractor they need for sizing their bucket and return it under the no questions asked 30 day policy that comes with most of the models they are trying to support. 30 days would be more time than they need to get their bucket interfaced to the model.

Rather, they are extending out to the user community to work together on the problem. They are breaking out to support more models.

I worked for a company that made 3d computer models of vehicles. We'd pay a dealership $300 for a vehicle over a 3 day period. Tape a grid map up on the car, take out the seats, etc.. 

You've seen them in the movies, and especially many of the dodge commercials over the years.

-Deere


----------



## jodyand

Well i just looked at the post at GW and i think the guys legit he goes by the name jbucketman and he first registered on March 10, 2002. So i don't think hes trying to scam anyone. 

posullivan Welcome to tractorforum glad to have you aboard:friends:
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000

It does not apear to be a scam. I went to the Johny Bucket web site and it is on there. Still seems odd that they have to borrow a tractor to test their product. I wonder if they would let me "borrow" one of their buckets for testing purposes?


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Here is the kink: http://www.johnnyproducts.com/


----------



## Sergeant

*Johnny Bucket*

Ask kent T on this forum about his Johnny Bucket. The persons post on the Garden web is legitiment. You can Take a look at his site at www.johnnyproducts.com He has advertised before on the Garden web as Far as I know. He makes bucket for JD,CUB,Simplicity,Bolens,Gravely,Toro and older wheelhorses and sleeve hitch and 3pont Buckets. He will also make 3point adapter so you can use sleeve hitch implements with tractors equipted with 3point hitchs.


----------



## posullivan

Thanks Jodyand...this is a great site, I just kinda stumbled upon it this week and immediately joined.

How long has it been around? There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable folks here and I don't have to hunt to find Craftsman posts...they're all Craftsman!!

Anyhow, thanks for the greeting and hello to all the other members!!


----------



## posullivan

I forgot to ask, you can see by my previous post that I was defending the Johnny Bucket, I would like to buy one of them if it was available.

I have a lot of dirt and mulch moving to do next year and the thing looks cool, (I love new stuff).

My question to the group is "do you think the GT5000 front end could handle the weight of this unit". I read somewhere that our front-ends aren't as beefy as some of the Cubs, Simplicitys, etc..

Any input here would be appreciated. I wouldnt' want to purchase something that would damage my machine.

Thanx - Paul O'S


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by posullivan _
> *Thanks Jodyand...this is a great site, I just kinda stumbled upon it this week and immediately joined.
> 
> How long has it been around? There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable folks here and I don't have to hunt to find Craftsman posts...they're all Craftsman!!
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for the greeting and hello to all the other members!! *


Your very welcome
Andy started it 9/15/03 it is a great forum and growing fast to be so young. If you want to know how to post pictures go to the main page and scroll to the bottom in tractor pictures i have a F.A.Q. on how to post them. They have 3 ways you can post very easy to do. So again welcome to the fastest growing forum on the net.
Jody


----------



## Chris

Welcome Po! ig:

I am glad that you made it here. Johnny Buckets cannot be all that bad --- they have us listed at the very top of their links page --- tractorforum.com with the big logo!!!  

In reality I agree with Po --- it is not even like car/truck accessories where dimensions and frame models differ little in like 4-5 year segments --- here there are SO MANY MODELS it would be difficult --- I would expect the "guinea pigger" to get a free bucket though --- who know how many trial/error mouting holes and mistakes they may encounter on their way to the design ---

Oops --- we made a few too many holes in your chassis frame and dented your hood a few places --- how about one of our buckets for 10% off? --- HAHAHA :clap:

J/K
Andy


----------



## johndeere

I do not want this to sound like a bash of the Sears Craftsman GT3000 or GT5000.But I do not think there built to handle a JohnyBucket.


----------



## posullivan

Thanks Andy for the welcome,

Hey JohnDeere I'm not sensitive to bashing, hell "parts is parts", what do know, have you heard or read anything about the front-ends on the GT's from Craftsman being lighter duty in comparison to some of the other brands?

Thanx

paul o's


----------



## Sergeant

*Johnny Bucket*

I'm sure they John will be able to make a Johnny Bucket to work well on the Craftsman tractors. The frames are not that diffrent from the MID to Late 80's model craftsman that Kwik-way loader company made loaders for. I belive John use to be a Mechanic at a bolens tractor dealership I'm sure he know what he's doing when it comes to desining slip buckets for tractors.


----------



## booshcat

Welcome POSullivan!!!!

Was about to tell you about this site the other night when you got called to dinner!
Knew you'd find it!

booshcat


----------



## posullivan

Damn Booshcat, there is nothing worse than a network I.T. guy with a tractor addiction. I'm gonna have to find some new "secret third world" web forum to hide from you! Maybe something like BosniaTraktoors.com :clap: 

I talked to your neighbors and they said you use a laptop while driving your tractors...very sad.

email me your phone number again, we'll link up for breakfast.

paul o's


----------



## leolav

Are you crazy?? The GT5000 sure is sturdy enough to handle that type of pressures and then some. Contrary to what some people believe, it is a very well built machine. 

Look at the equipment vs the competition. I am sure you will find it competes with similar level JD's, simplicitys, and others. Like Posullivan said "parts is parts"

or was that Frank Perdue???


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Are you crazy?? The GT5000 sure is sturdy enough to handle that type of pressures and then some. Contrary to what some people believe, it is a very well built machine.
> 
> Look at the equipment vs the competition. I am sure you will find it competes with similar level JD's, simplicitys, and others. Like Posullivan said "parts is parts"
> 
> or was that Frank Perdue??? *


I don't think that ONLY the great green and yellas can handle a bucket. I think the Gt5000 can do almost anything that all of the others who didnt spent over $7K can ----- BTW, Do you think my GT5000 can handle a large cup of water or should I only go with the 4oz cups?

HAHAHAHA 

Andy


----------



## slipshod

*brings back memories*

I ws nine years old when we got indoor plumbing. In the winter overnight we kids used a Johnie Bucket.Can't remember needing a tractor to unload it.


----------



## PeteNM

I don't know anything about a Johnny Bucket, but the buckets I make are mounted to my GT3000 without drilling any holes in the frame at all. I simply used the existing mounting holes provided. I see no reason they couldn't do the same.

As far as the tractor being tough enough for a small bucket, I've not had any trouble with mine. It's a small light duty bucket for light work. It handles loose material with ease. As with any machine you can try to do more than it was built for and tear it up. Some people can tear up a crowbar in a pile of sand....


----------



## scruff

*petenm*

Some people can tear up a crowbar in a pile of sand....


sounds like everybody that borrows anything of mine lol!!!
mind ifin' i use that sayin?


----------



## PeteNM

*Re: petenm*



> _Originally posted by scruff _
> *Some people can tear up a crowbar in a pile of sand....
> 
> 
> sounds like everybody that borrows anything of mine lol!!!
> mind ifin' i use that sayin? *


That's what usually happens to me too when someone borrows. Maybe even worse yet, when I borrow something (which I almost never do) It breaks down and I get to fix it. Lots of times it's cheaper to just buy my own.

Go for it on the "sayin"......


----------



## Sergeant

*They have a tractor volunteer*

A guy on the Garden web volunteered his machine so John could start will the development of the Bucket for Craftsman Garden tractors. PeteNM Most of Johnny Bucket's do not requier any drilling at all I think he just uses the standard mounting points for most if not all Johnny Buckets.


----------



## Styx

How long has AYP used the current rail frame on the Craftsman GT's? I have a '97 GT and am interested in a Johnny bucket when available. I e-mail Johnny buchet and asked the same question. They weren't sure if the frame is the same. The frame looks the same but was hoping someone here would know.


Thanks,


----------



## guest2

You might try checking searsparts.com. Mine ia a 2000(model year) GT only diff to Gt3000 is grille on top of hood and my muffler is on the side not underneth. Go to parts lookup and put a frame rail into shopping cart see what number comes up it may show number in red meaning newer replacement then try the same for gt5000 see if you get same result .The gt5000 is 917.276030. My gt is 917.273090 most parts come up the same. I think your 97 had square hood?


----------



## Styx

Yes it's a square hood. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## guest2

Hi Styx, just had another idea: my snow blower model# 486.24846 and 16" dozer blade 24412 fit at least from mine (year 2000) to present incl. gt3000& gt5000, dgt4000 & dgt6000 if these also fit yours then the johnny bucket probably will. HTH Bob


----------



## Styx

At your suggestion, I pulled a diagram of one of the model #'s you list and checked it with mine. It's a pretty good match. I bought the 16" blade for snow removal this winter, so I think you're right about the Johnny Bucket.

Thanks for the quick reply. 


Bye


----------



## guest2

*craftsman gt johnny bucket jr*

thought you guys might be interested, was looking at johnny bucket website and saw that they would soon launch one for craftsman gt3000 and newer. I emailed John Scheele to see if it would fit my 22hp kohler year 2000. he responded that this was the tractor it was designed on and sent an attachment showing it on the same one with electric lift and mowing deck doesn't need to be removed!If anyone knows how I could share an email attachment to here let me know, or just email him he will probably send it to all who ask. He responded real quick.

He also said the tractor was strong enough as is and didn't need any modifications like stronger spindles. He said unit only weighs 75lbs and has 200lb capacity, compared to 290lb 2stage snowblower that was designed for tractor.


----------



## Styx

Well, I got an e-mail from John @ Johnny Bucket. It looks like the power dump isn't going to be available for the Craftsman due to limited space. It seems the winch is in the way for the normal power dump setup. He said he's trying but it doesn't look good.

I may hold off on the Johnny Bucket, for a FEL.

http://www.p.f.engineering.50megs.com/

I really like this idea.


----------



## guest2

Hi Styx,
I was thinking the same about the JBJR. I emailed John also, I have a Bolens 1050 that I could get powerdump for but the lift is still manual. The power dump adds 6" in height over the regular setup. My craftsman would use the winch and trip rope, John told me if it was his choiice he would put it on craftsman because the winch is efforftless to lift. The thing I'm not sure about is the bolens w/pd a higher lift than the craftsman and also with the bolens if I can't lift manually then I'm sure not going to overload anything. The craftsman uses an atv winch must be at least 1000lb capacity? I've never seen less so would the winch just keep cranking while the tractor starts bending?
I saw a link in shade tree for kwik-way they are looking into a craftsman version if they get enough requests. I really don't have time to build my own.
Bob


----------



## Styx

Hey Sixchows,

I don't have time either, but it may be the only way to get what I want and need with out spending a fortune. If Kwik-way can offer one at a decent price, it might be a consideration.

It's interesting that it's taken so long for these options to become available. As many Craftsman's that are sold each year, you would think the options would be as numerous as the others.
It's not as heavy duty as the high-end(premium) tractors, but it's a good canidate for some of the options that are available for the other brands. 

I hope this trend continues.


----------

